# Rust on black powder revolver



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a little bit of rust forming around my new black powder revolver after only 12 shots. 

Any info on proper maintenance supplies to use as well as tips to remove the rust


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Use oil on a “magic eraser” to remove rust. Always clean after shooting then oil! I always do another cleaning a day or two later just to be sure.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

You should have rust starting after one shot where oil film is missing and powder residue,salt off hands,and air hit bare metal.
Anything you use to remove rust can spread it to other items.
Is it a cheap , or priceless gun? 
Very fine steel wool used with oil ( not dry) can remove rust.
Keep a film of oil on that puppy. It reduces flash rust ,but also keeps fouling from powder soft.
Clean it perfect after firing it. Get all powder residue out off and off it and oil it' s surfaces. Every time you fire it and before you go to bed.Excess grease or oil in trigger or on hammer is not good in cold weather ,but still keep a very light film on them unless well below zero.
Clean bore and cylinders of excess before loading.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Clean it within hours after shooting. Once clean it needs a light coat of oil to protect the metal.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I’m not trying to bogart this thread, but I’m having some issues with my Browning A Bolt. I must’ve had some moisture in my gun case when I took my gun home from a trip. I left it in the case until the following day and I pulled it out with surface rust on it. I’m at a loss on what I need to do next. If I scratch it with my nail I can remove some of it. Someone above mentions steel wool, but isn’t that too gritty? You mention adding oil, I’m assuming just any old gun oil will work. I want to make sure that I do it correctly, hopefully without ruining the bluing. I’m hopeful I can fix it by myself without having to take it to a shop.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

M.M. ,blueing is not too far removed from being a controlled rust....
Call a trusted gun smith about the procedure you consider before working your rust off, just for your peace of mind and your arms value.

Oil should reduce further rust on your Browning ,but....only by keeping air from causing more reaction.
If you break a rust dot loose and drag it on the barrel you scratch the surface.
Yet you want excess rust removed. Oil on finest grade steel wool and surface being gently " stroked" reduces scratches when loose rust is moved around.
If it is spotty you can keep it from getting worse. If big areas are involved you might want to touch up the blueing.
A project ,but controlling rust or corrosion is important even if it means poor looking bluing kept oiled until reblueing or touch up can be done.
Should you reblue yourself with cold bluing, don' t fret what you see till final oiling....
Almost any oil is better than none on the outside of the barrel.
In the action or bore is different due to functions. ( Like oil gumming or worse binding in severe cold ,or not being swabbed out of bore before firing.)


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks Waif! I appreciate the detailed response. I am taking the weekend off from hunting, so this will be my project on Saturday.


----------

